# does anyone remember these?



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i found this also as i was downsizing


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I remember the commercial! They did amazing things with it.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, I do but then I'm as old as the hills.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never seen one of those before. Maybe we didn't have them over here.

Have you tried it out. I love trying different gadgets. What fun.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one in my bag of odds and ends knitting gadgets.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it basically making a crochet chain? I've never seen one of these - interesting!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it's like the "as seen on TV" K-tel knitter

I have them in 2 sizes and had them listed in classifieds at one time


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

No, I have never seen these things, but I grew up out in 
the sticks, without TV and no one but Mom knitted.

Interesting, I wonder how it really works??


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i couldn't get it to knit very well but my husband tried it and he did much better than me. it was used to knit with. LOL


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have one somewhere and got it when they first came out.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Never have seen it, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I also have two different sizes I inherited when my mom passed. They are in my gadget jar with old plastic crochet hooks.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one of these but I don't know what it is or how to use it. What is it called?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Never seen one before, would like to have one though.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have/had one. Havent a clue whee it might be though


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have/had one. Havent a clue whee it might be though


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I have one of these but I don't know what it is or how to use it. What is it called?


the name of it is in the first post, on the box


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's the link for the advert for the cheaper looking plastic K-tel version.

I don't understand why are both gadgets are called knitters when you are clearly crocheting, and in the advert one of the big selling points is that you can convert any standard 'crochet' pattern to make with the knitter! Duh!

Edited to add the forgotten link -senior moment.


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting link
http://wheatcarr.com/question-of-the-week/knitting-with-one-needle-the-grants-looper.php/comment-page-2


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

another link with patterns
http://cathyofcalifornia.typepad.com/cathy_of_california/2007/01/the_original_kt.html


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes but like K2. I'm also old. I have one somewhere never got it to work right for me


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

granker said:


> Yes but like K2. I'm also old. I have one somewhere never got it to work right for me


Isn't that like a lot of these fads. I think that I've purchased too many of them. Always go back to the original knitting needles.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

$2.98 in 1970 was a bit much. No?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

It came with 14 patterns.



rainie said:


> $2.98 in 1970 was a bit much. No?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have one, never got the hang of it. It's forgotten somewhere in a drawer I guess. I should have another go if I ever come across it. I have some pretty patterns with it, mostly blankets, placemats, etc.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Really looks like a variation to a transfer tool that we use on a knitting machine.

The handle is different but the eyelet at the working end looks the same.

This is one of a few different types


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

alan55 said:


> Really looks like a variation to a transfer tool that we use on a knitting machine.
> 
> The handle is different but the eyelet at the working end looks the same.
> 
> This is one of a few different types


this is completely different from the one in the original post. The transfer tool just moves stitches from one needle to the other. The looper posted actually is a tool that can form stitches on it's own


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

chickkie said:


> this is completely different from the one in the original post. The transfer tool just moves stitches from one needle to the other. The looper posted actually is a tool that can form stitches on it's own


The working end of the tool on both are identical and you can use both to transfer stitches and you can knit as shown on the box with both

Though as with anything it takes practice to get a good result

Done on my transfer tool a few minutes ago


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

alan55 said:


> The working end of the tool on both are identical and you can use both to transfer stitches and you can knit as shown on the box with both
> 
> Though as with anything it takes practice to get a good result
> 
> Done on my transfer tool a few minutes ago


you are a smart one! I would never have even tried that. Good for you!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have one but did not know what it was for. I don't have the box or patterns that you have though.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

My mom still has one and uses it sometimes


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never seen one of those before. Maybe we didn't have them over here.
> 
> Have you tried it out. I love trying different gadgets. What fun.


You are probably too young to remember the K-tel knitter!
Must have been in the 60's/70's ?


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

chickkie said:


> you are a smart one! I would never have even tried that. Good for you!


Chikkie, I wasn't sure myself so I had to try it.

It only knits a one stitch chain which I think might be easier to do with a crochet hook/needle/tool (?)


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never seen one of those before. Maybe we didn't have them over here.
> 
> Have you tried it out. I love trying different gadgets. What fun.


I haven't seen one either, it looks interesting.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> You are probably too young to remember the K-tel knitter!
> Must have been in the 60's/70's ?


Now I remember that name.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

chickkie said:


> it's like the "as seen on TV" K-tel knitter
> 
> I have them in 2 sizes and had them listed in classifieds at one time


Exactly the same over here.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

alan55 said:


> Really looks like a variation to a transfer tool that we use on a knitting machine.
> 
> The handle is different but the eyelet at the working end looks the same.
> 
> This is one of a few different types


no i have 3 knitting machines and this is no way like the tools from the machines. this has the wire coil on the side to thread the yarn through and also through the loop. it is way too thick for using it in a similar fashion. LOL


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

No I have never seen one. How do use it? :?: :?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting! Never seen one before, but would love to know how it works.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, never saw one. Gee maybe I'm not "old" enough for once!!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, never saw one. Gee maybe I'm not "old" enough for once!!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, never saw one. Gee maybe I'm not "old" enough for once!!!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

louisezervas said:


> Interesting! Never seen one before, but would love to know how it works.


i went to you tube and the account that showed how to use it is no longer available however here is the commercial site. LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never seen them before, but I was bought up in England and moved to Australia as a young married woman.


----------



## claraine (Jan 26, 2014)

Still have mine....I remember making two baby sweaters with it and gave them to a friend of mine.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 2 of them. I did try to use them, but no go. 

I also have a K-Tell knitting machine. I think it was meant for kids. I tried to use that too, and no dice lol. It came in the box, and it looks like it was from the 70's or 80's. I got it at a second hand store for $3.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

never saw one, I immediately saw the words "downsizing" as I am in the progress of the same. I hope you are having a easier time of it then I am. No choice in the matter. My husband has dementia and I have a adult handicapped daughter.Mowing alone takes 8 hours , I love the house and land we have but cant take care of it all. I am digging through closets etc getting ready to put this place on the market. Found a very small, more conveniently located house, if it dont sell before mine does. I guess its not so much the getting rid of stuff as leaving this place. Everyday I feel sadder and wonder if I could hang on another year. I know its not reasonable but thats what I think. Hope its going easier for you


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one,but never used it


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

k1p2sox .... You may describe yourself as old as the hills......
.... but the more aged the more wisdom. x


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> Yes, I do but then I'm as old as the hills.


I'll be 81 next month and this is the first time I've ever seen your gadget.

You apparently have instructions. Are you going to whip something up? I would! Please let us know how you do.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have one but do not have a book for patterns so can not use it.
would love to have patterns to go with mine.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I'll be 81 next month and this is the first time I've ever seen your gadget.
> 
> You apparently have instructions. Are you going to whip something up? I would! Please let us know how you do.


i couldn`t get the hang of it when i was young so i doubt at almost 71 i will find it any easier. LOL i still have all the outdated patterns and instructions though. my hubby tried it and could do it but i just couldn`t get the hang of it. LOL


----------



## nanacabanana (Aug 10, 2014)

i have a couple of them and i made many pairs of slippers with this and also a few baby outfits also .Fun gadget to use .Would like to get more patterns for this .Thanks


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I have one of them in one of my many boxes. I'm sure I will come across it eventually. I never used it but my mom did.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I still have some.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one, the other one got lost over the years. I bought mine in 1972 - my DD was just a little baby and I made her a vest with it. I still use it occasionally when I want to add a edging around something.

This tool is the only way I can do crochet.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

I had one. Tried it for about six seconds. Thanks for the memory and chuckle.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I remember seeing the "hook", but never any instructions on how to use it. Never saw a commercial on tv for it, (in its days).
Debra Sundhausen, I love those little feet in your picture!


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

I still have one, don't use it, but do remember. Used it many years ago.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it's an interesting item.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Wish I did as it looks interesting!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

8 Furry Kids said:


> never saw one, I immediately saw the words "downsizing" as I am in the progress of the same. I hope you are having a easier time of it then I am. No choice in the matter. My husband has dementia and I have a adult handicapped daughter.Mowing alone takes 8 hours , I love the house and land we have but cant take care of it all. I am digging through closets etc getting ready to put this place on the market. Found a very small, more conveniently located house, if it dont sell before mine does. I guess its not so much the getting rid of stuff as leaving this place. Everyday I feel sadder and wonder if I could hang on another year. I know its not reasonable but thats what I think. Hope its going easier for you


Wishing you the best as you struggle with this painful decision. There's one bit of advice that often seems to be wise, at least in my experience: "If you don't know for sure what to do, wait." There may be other options for you to explore...and I'm sure you've tried that. Or, it may be a time for you to go on a whole new adventure in a new place.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

JLEIGH said:


> Never have seen it, but it looks interesting.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never seen one so looked it up on ebay .only two for sale both from the US one is 19 dollars the other 24 dollars it says that you can cut the length of chain where you need it and it won't undo sounds good to me ....they must have the same or similar in England ...love to give one ago ....thx for sharing


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I have one also. I don't remember how to use it though.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes. I have one in my stash. Not sure if I have the directions.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> it's like the "as seen on TV" K-tel knitter
> 
> I have them in 2 sizes and had them listed in classifieds at one time


I still have mine, too, Chickkie :~).


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

That looks very interesting. I would like to get one.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw something like that over here years ago but as i remember it was to make rugs on hessian


MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never seen one of those before. Maybe we didn't have them over here.
> 
> Have you tried it out. I love trying different gadgets. What fun.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

they have the one needle looper on ebay with pattern booklets and how-to, but seems to me crocheting with a hook is faster.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

watch a blast from the past


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

jdh said:


> I remember seeing the "hook", but never any instructions on how to use it. Never saw a commercial on tv for it, (in its days).
> Debra Sundhausen, I love those little feet in your picture!


Thank you it is a baby afghan that I designed for someone on here.

As for the knitter it was a pain to use for me and that it why I don't know where it is. Don't care to look for it either. It was just another gadget that because of advertising I had to have. I have way to many of those kind of things.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

deep down in my sewing box is one like it. forgot all about it till I saw your picture of it. Have to find now. Don't think I ever used it. Got mine from my mother also.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I do, and I still have it and have never used it. Don't think I have the directions any more.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> ditto :thumbup:


The sweater in your Avatar is lovely. Could you share the pattern? I knit & crochet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> watch a blast from the past
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

grandmaof7 said:


> Nope, never saw one. Gee maybe I'm not "old" enough for once!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> it's like the "as seen on TV" K-tel knitter
> 
> I have them in 2 sizes and had them listed in classifieds at one time


http://marniemaclean.com/words/htmls/ktel/ktel01.html


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I also have one but didn't know what it was. It was in a bag of needles (crochet and knitting) I inherited from my Mom. She just loved new gadgets.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had one!! I played with it all the time... it was fun..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> Here's the link for the advert for the cheaper looking plastic K-tel version.
> 
> I don't understand why are both gadgets are called knitters when you are clearly crocheting, and in the advert one of the big selling points is that you can convert any standard 'crochet' pattern to make with the knitter! Duh!
> 
> ...


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

alan55 said:


> Really looks like a variation to a transfer tool that we use on a knitting machine.
> 
> The handle is different but the eyelet at the working end looks the same.
> 
> This is one of a few different types


holy mackerel!! i just bought something called a "fauxchet" tool, and it looks like your transfer tool - except that it only has two eyes on the "back" end. i have only knitted on a machine once in my life, so i had absolutely no idea something like your transfer tool existed.

now that has my head buzzing. with my fauxchet tool, i can single or double strand work. with a transfer tool like yours - - i could triple strand!!

mind. blown. :shock:

p.s. i just did a search, and there are some with FOUR eyes. omg. my head is swirling with all the funky, wild stuff i can come up with now!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> holy mackerel!! i just bought something called a "fauxchet" tool, and it looks like your transfer tool - except that it only has two eyes on the "back" end. i have only knitted on a machine once in my life, so i had absolutely no idea something like your transfer tool existed.
> 
> now that has my head buzzing. with my fauxchet tool, i can single or double strand work. with a transfer tool like yours - - i could triple strand!!
> 
> ...


there are some transfer tools with even more than 4 eyes, some are adjustable and you can use every other needle, or any set up you would want to have over 7 needles.

I have never seen transfer tools used like this before so I wonder if I should add that information to the listings I have had done for regular transfer tools for a knitting machine. My that sure opens up another possibility!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-278306-1.html


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

I found one on ebay just now. 

VINTAGE-1970-GRANT-ONE-NEEDLE-LOOPER 


$19.99


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

WOO HOO! I must be too young to know about these. That's a first.


----------



## pat higgins (Aug 10, 2014)

I also have one


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a few of them and the instruction sheets. My step mother gave me hers before she passed. She made alot of different things but she was known for her slippers made with them. Someday I hope to try my hand at it also.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a set of them but I don't think I ever made anything out of them


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I googled Grant One-Needle Looper and came up with http://www.hugsforyourhead.com/2012/10/cool-knitting-tools-grant-one-needle.html, which led me to 



 and 



 Interesting.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

My mother had one of those. She decided she liked her crochet hooks better!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I have one of those with all of the knitting needles and crochet hooks that were passed along to me when my dear MIL died many years ago..I will have to check it out ...


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

i don't recall it either, but looks and sounds interesting tho.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Isn't it fun to find vintage things related to your craft? And still in the package, too!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> k1p2sox .... You may describe yourself as old as the hills......
> .... but the more aged the more wisdom. x


Right on!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Guess I'm not old enough to remember these.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> Never have seen it, but it looks interesting.


Me either. Doesn't look familiar.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I do remember those and probably have one stashed away somewhere that hasn't been seen for years. LOL.


----------



## bcheyney (Aug 10, 2014)

Same here...I have one around someplace--I guess you have to be a certain age to have one! Probably have instructions somewhere, too...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

new to me


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I have one and I do not to do know what to do with it.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two of them but have no idea how to use it 
It would be fantastic if you would share the instructions please


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

dwidget said:


> i found this also as i was downsizing


That looks amazing. I've never seen anything like that in England. I'd love to try it. Have you ever made anything using it? :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I have one in my bag of odds and ends knitting gadgets.


Me too, only all by itself. Now at least I know what it's for!


----------



## Swig050 (Feb 20, 2014)

Many years ago my MIL gave me one. I had forgotten all about it until recently finding one at the flea market. I was so happy to see it, the vendor gave it to me. I'm not so sure I'll ever do anything with it, however.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I found one in a charity shop in Ingham in North Queensland. The one I have was made by Ktel, and it is missing the smaller size. Apparently you got two in a box. I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## Swig050 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine is also Ktel, I meant to mention that.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It looks like there are a lot of these still kicking around, but not too many being used. LOL


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Never see one!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Gee, I've never seen them before


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I vaguely remember these.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the set of two also and I have another knitting thing from way back called the Knitting Pal, but have never used either one of these things the K-Tel knitters and the Knitting Pal both have the instructions for them just seems easier to use regular needles.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like to see something made with this gadget.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

8 Furry Kids said:


> never saw one, I immediately saw the words "downsizing" as I am in the progress of the same. I hope you are having a easier time of it then I am. No choice in the matter. My husband has dementia and I have a adult handicapped daughter.Mowing alone takes 8 hours , I love the house and land we have but cant take care of it all. I am digging through closets etc getting ready to put this place on the market. Found a very small, more conveniently located house, if it dont sell before mine does. I guess its not so much the getting rid of stuff as leaving this place. Everyday I feel sadder and wonder if I could hang on another year. I know its not reasonable but thats what I think. Hope its going easier for you


We older people do not always transition easily. After several years of work-related travel, my husband and I (ages 82 and 78) are looking to buy a house. Crazy, huh? 
No place seems right. I think maybe after a certain age we lose our ability/desire to adapt to a new living situation. I wish you and your husband the best. Now that we all have to make these changes, let's all just hang in there and tell ourselves we can do it!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I remember Mom having one of these in her 'miscellaneous' drawer in the kitchen. But I don't remember her ever using it!


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

I have one also but never used it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to have one of those when I was a kid. I wonder if mom still has it hiding in one of the many boxes of our junk sitting in her attic. She said she found my little weaving loom that I got when I was 10 yrs old.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

yes, I have my mom's


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

After viewing all the comments, this gadget freak decided to hunt one down, found one on ebay, and ordered it. I'll enjoy playing with it.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Isn't that like the knook?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like there's a few on E-Bay to choose from with prices high and low. I guess I will have to dig mine out at some point and find it a new home.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Fancy that! I found 2 in the Angel Knitters box of goodies just yesterday! 

Thank you everyone who posted links. I hope I can do something clever with them after watching the clips.


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

Those needles are very old. Never have seen before. It looks pretty easy to use though.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes k-tel knitter have 2 can't use them got them from mothers stash.


----------

